# My sons first year in 4H



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

This will be my son's first year in 4H. He's nine years old and wants to show a goat. We raise meat goats, but I am not sure how to prepare a goat for showing and what they look for. I know a few things, and can tell somewhat a decent goat from a not so great one, hoof trimming, vaccinations and such, but I get confused when it comes to what can be show as far as I have some that aren't papered or are crosses. I just really need some good info on what to look for conformation-wise, the whole paper thing, and their rules on horns and such. I know thats asking a lot but all these different sites when I google say different things and I know this site has very knowledgeable people here. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is he wanting to show meat, dairy or a market? The horns papers and such, as well as weight if it's for a market animal will be different from fair to fair. So you will want to see maybe last years rules and it should be the same for this year.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

I would contact your county's extension office if you are going to be in 4-H, and ask them to get you I contact with the goat leader. Every show, county fair, state fair has different rules!


----------

